# Vietnamese: mục tiêu and mục đích



## Argon13

What is the difference in meaning between those words? Or do they mean the same thing: _goal_, _aim_?


----------



## palomnik

Good question, and my impression is that while they're usually identical in meaning, there is a slight difference in emphasis. 

They're both borrowings from Chinese, like so much Vietnamese vocabulary. Mục đích means a goal in an abstract sense, like a purpose in life; mục thiêu can mean that too, but its basic meaning is "target" - the kind that you shoot at, like with an arrow, or a sales target.


----------



## Argon13

Thanks a lot!


----------



## alexvu14

In short, mục đích is nearly purpose and mục tiêu is target.


----------



## cudat

So I have been on and off of it( to drink coffee)
Dịch sang tiếng Việt như thế nào cho chính xác? Pls.


----------

